# How much difference between Munichs



## Mozz (11/5/16)

Will there be much difference in a Red Ale if I were to substitute a JW Munich for a Weyerman Munich I?


----------



## Mardoo (11/5/16)

Side by side you would likely taste the difference. Which one you would prefer though... Won't kill the beer though.


----------



## manticle (11/5/16)

Yes.

I find them quite different.


----------



## Mozz (11/5/16)

Hmmm.. I want to make the Better Red than Dead recipe. I was also going to substitute the pale ale malt Marris Otter for JW. Just going with what is available locally. Would I get a big difference in flavour changing base malts as well? 
I could just give it a go but I don't know how much difference there is between the brands.


----------



## manticle (11/5/16)

My answer for maris is the same.
Make it one way. Make it next time the other way.

Decide what you prefer.


----------



## Mozz (11/5/16)

Cheers for that. That's probably what I'll end up doing.


----------

